# I'm Rich, Folks!



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Just got this email:



> *r Friend,*
> 
> *I am Barrister Bernard Ida Esq, solicitor and personal lawyer to late Mrs. Monica, a client of mine, who has a servicing firm affiliated with the Electric Authority here in Abidjan Cote D'Ivoire .**
> 
> ...


All I have to do is give honest cooperation and lie about who my relatives are.

I wonder if I have to know any Arabic languages?

Who wants to split the money with me?

WM


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

That makes two of us! My check should be here any day. :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

WM,

I can see that you need some assistance with this matter and would be pleased to help in any way I can.

I think you should be prepared to send him oh, maybe $20,000 or so expense money to see this through.

If you would like me to take a run to Nigeria or Somalia to check this guy out I could be ready to go next Monday. The only problem is my funds are tied up for the next three months so if you would just provide an advance to cover immediate expenses I will take care of things for you. 

We can discuss the sharing on my return. :smt083


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

TOF said:


> WM,
> 
> I can see that you need some assistance with this matter and would be pleased to help in any way I can.
> 
> ...


:smt019

WM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

That's great news! I've somehow won the British lottery twice now without ever having entered! But now that I think about it, I've sent them a few thousand bucks for processing and my social security number and all I've gotten in return so far is nasty calls from my credit card company.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

It sounds like a legitimate deal to me.

I think you guys are just jaded.

WM, congrats on your windfall. You sound like a very shrewd investor. Perhaps you would be willing to invest some $$$$ for me?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> That's great news! I've somehow won the British lottery twice now without ever having entered! But now that I think about it, I've sent them a few thousand bucks for processing and my social security number and all I've gotten in return so far is nasty calls from my credit card company.


You sent your money, credit card info, and social security number to the wrong place Todd. Send it to me and I'll make sure all the problems go away for you....Honest!:anim_lol:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

James NM said:


> It sounds like a legitimate deal to me.
> 
> I think you guys are just jaded.
> 
> WM, congrats on your windfall. You sound like a very shrewd investor. Perhaps you would be willing to invest some $$$$ for me?


Sure.

Send me some cash, and I'll invest it in Used Brass for you.

WM


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> Sure.
> 
> Send me some cash, and I'll invest it in Used Brass for you.
> 
> WM


Now you can buy all the lead pipe you want WM... Your walls are finally safe...

.... Oh, you guys missed the post last week?

LOL

JW


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Now you can buy all the lead pipe you want WM... Your walls are finally safe...
> 
> .... Oh, you guys missed the post last week?
> 
> ...


Nah! That's a compulsion. Walls and pipes within will never be safe!

By the way, where do YOU live?

WM


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Haha! I'm getting mine via ATM card!



> NOTIFICATION OF PAYMENT VIA ATM CARD
> 
> This is to officially inform you that we have verified your
> contract file presently on my desk, and I found out that you
> ...


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

> maximum daily limit is Fift Thousand United States
> Dollars($5,000.00) valued sum at Five Million United States
> Dollars


How much is Fift Thousand dollars? Oh wait it is $5,000.00. Being from America and my math not being very good I for some reason thought that was five thousand. But here is where my english must get bad you can take out Fift Thousand ($5,000.00) maxium daily and its value sum is $5,000,000.00? My 401K is at $3,000 does that mean that here my 401K is actually a valued sum at $3,000,000.00?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Sounds OK to me.

What's the problem?

:smt023

WM


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

It is from Mr. Lerry, what could possibly be wrong????


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

This sounds like one heck of a deal! Why don't these guys ever find me? That's it. I'm getting on a plane to Nigeria to track them down myself.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I just got this one today. It's got to be real if the FBI is involved!

_FEDERAL BUREAU OF INVESTIGATION
FBI Headquarters in Washington, D.C.
Call 206-202-0068
Federal Bureau of Investigation
J. Edgar Hoover Building
935 Pennsylvania Avenue, NW
Washington, D.C. 20535-0001

Attn: Beneficiary,

This is to Officially inform you that it has come to our notice and we have thoroughly Investigated 
with the help of our Intelligence Monitoring Network System that you are having an illegal Transaction 
with Impostors claiming to be Prof. Charles C. Soludo of the Central Bank Of Nigeria, Mr. Patrick Aziza, 
Mr Frank Nweke, none officials of Oceanic Bank, Zenith Banks, Mr. Michell Brown From union bank kelvin
Young of HSBC, Ben of Fedex,Ibrahim Sule,Larry Christopher, Puppy Scammers are impostors claiming to
be the Federal Bureau Of Investigation. During our Investigation, we noticed that the reason why you 
have not received your payment is because you have not fulfilled your Financial Obligation given to you 
in respect of your Contract/Inheritance Payment.Therefore, we have contacted the Federal Ministry Of 
Finance on your behalf and they have brought a solution to your problem by cordinating your payment in 
total USD$10.5million in an ATM CARD which you can use to withdraw money from any ATM MACHINE 
CENTER anywhere in the world with a maximum of $10,000 United StatesDollars daily. You now have the 
lawful right to claim your fund in an ATM CARD.Since the Federal Bureau of Investigation is involved in this 
transaction, you have to be rest assured for this is 100% risk free it is our duty to protect the American
Citizens. All I want you to do is to contact the ATM CARD CENTER via email for their requirements to 
proceed and procure your Approval Slip on your behalf which will cost you $150 only and note that your Approval Slip which contains details of the agent who 
will process your transaction.
CONTACT INFORMATIONNAME:Kelvin Williams EMAIL:[email protected] 
Do contact Mr. Kelvin Williams of the ATM CARD CENTRE with your details: 
EMAIL ADDRESS: [email protected]

FULL NAME:
HOME ADDRESS:
TELL:
CELL:
CURRENT OCCUPATION:

BANK NAME:So your files would be updated after which he will send the payment informations which you'll 
use in making payment of $150 via Western Union Money Transfer or Money Gram Transfer for the 
procurement of your Approval Slip after which the delivery of your ATM CARD will be effected to your 
designated home address without any further delay. Please if you know you cannot be able to afford the 
$150 for the delivery of your ATM card via FedEx then do not bother to contact Mr. Kelvin Williams as we 
are in the begining of new year and he should be busy with some other things. Payment Information

Western Union
Senders Name : 
Recievers Name : Tonia Utomi
Address :Lagos/Nigeria
Amount:$150
Text Question : colour
Answer : Blue

Mtcn-We order you to get back to Mr. kelvin williams Only right away.FBI Director Robert S.Mueller III.
Note: Do disregard any email you get from any impostors or offices claiming to be in possesion of your ATM 
CARD, you are hereby adviced only to be in contact with Mr. Kelvin Williams of the ATM CARD CENTRE 
who is the rightful person to deal with in regards to your ATM CARD PAYMENT and forward any emails 
you get from impostors to Mr. Kelvin williams so we could act upon and commence investigation.
THIS IS FBI SECURITY ALERT EMAIL DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL FOR SECURITY REASON.GET
BACK TO
MR. KELVIN WILLIAMS ONLY. _


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Pffft...you guys are getting hosed. 

Send them advances to me, I'll waive the processing fees, pay all postage and gaurantee 24 hour turn-around. 

Cuz I got's freinds in looooow places....


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Shoot, I'll do this the legal way. Send me a PM and I'll tell you where to send your donations for my enjoyment.:mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I was just out in my front yard and was asked for gas money. The woman ran out of gas, just up the street.

This it the second time this week, and the third time this month that someone has run out of gas on my street.

Must be a black hole for gasoline somewhere.

WM


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Well!!.......I just won the European Lottery.....*SO THERE!!* :smt033

Funny thing is,,,, I don't remember entering it :smt073


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

I totally won the Nigerian lottery too.

Still waiting on that payment. I sent my bank info three times..do you think their spam filter caught it?


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

What no takers????

Ok, I ran out of gas in front of your house and noticed you had won the Nigerian lottery, the European lottery and I found your name, SS#, address and blood type. I just don't have your signature. Could you please send it to me and I will take care of the rest for you..... muuuaaahhhhhaaaaa:anim_lol:


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the free money guys I've been mailing checks all day.:mrgreen:


----------

